# TSH levels safe for conceiving?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I saw my GP on Monday and took all the NICE guidelines on thyroid and levels for TSH to conceive.  According to NICE guidelines if I have a TSH between 4 and 10 I am subclinical and should be trialled on thyroxine if symptomatic (I am) or if trying to conceive.    I told the gp this as my TSH is 5.8.  She said they won't treat me till my TSH reaches 10 even if I was pregnant and a know hypothyroidism patient all they would do is monitor me!  She said with my levels I am fine and holds no risk to my fertility, unborn baby if I got pregnant etc.    Endo at the hospital said the same.  I get all the drs telling me it's fine but NICE guidelines saying they recommend a retest and if still in subclinical range to treat.  She is giving me a retest and she said unless comesback at 10 they'll mark as normal even though out of their range.    Why do they even have a range?!!

I tried contacting a private endo and for a private consultation I would need GP referral and just for the consult alone £190 and that's before drugs.  With all my money saved for private sperm and probably clomid no way I can afford that too so looks like I'll have to try and get pregnant and trust gps and hospital endo correct


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

You'd probably get more replies if you posted this on the thyroid board (it's under diagnosis - immune issues) but they'll tell you the same - you need to get your TSH below 2.5 (aiming for 1) before you start fertility treatment. If you pay to see a private endo make sure you know they are an expert on thyroid and fertility. But please don't waste your money (not to mention the heartache) on fertility treatment with a TSH above 2.5. Have you had your appointment with the fertility consultant yet to see if they will sort it out for you?


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I agree with Calluna,

I had a slightly raised TSH, around 3.0 and the consultant who is doing our IVF prescribed Levothyroxine for me. Definitely worth asking them about it. 

Good luck. Ms G xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you both.  I looked for a thyroid board and couldn't see one, doh!! Will post in there x

I have seen subfertility and all they are doing is running all my bloods again and the next 3 months I am to have day 21, 28 and if I get that far 32 progesterone tests and day 2 - 4 tests then they said they will refer me for private treatment as I won't get any proper help on the NHS until I have had 2 x 6 cycles of IUI at a cost of around £11k.  Don't have that sort of money.  AT the subfertility clinic you only ever see a fertility nurse, never get to see a gynae or consultant.    She did swabs, all clear and said they will pay for my first appointment at Liverpool Hewitt Centre then anything else I will pay.    She said my progesterone of 16 isn't bad and my TSH at 5.8 not an issue but she's running thyroid again anyway


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry it's all such a battle, isn't it?  

The only other thing I can think of is a private GP appointment. They are not cheap either, but less than a failed iui. 

Hopefully, the ladies on the thyroid board have some ideas too. xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Ms G said:


> Sorry it's all such a battle, isn't it?
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is a private GP appointment. They are not cheap either, but less than a failed iui.
> 
> Hopefully, the ladies on the thyroid board have some ideas too. xx


Thank you Ms G, it is 

I called about a private endocrinologist appointment and it would cost £190 for an initial consultation so just have to work out funds should I get no help from NHS 

Wishing you well Ms G xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

I had a quick look online and a private GP appointment was £70 for a 15 min appointment. You might have to talk quickly  but could be an option. Although they are not specialists, it would not be someone less qualified than your own GP. 

xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Ms G said:


> I had a quick look online and a private GP appointment was £70 for a 15 min appointment. You might have to talk quickly  but could be an option. Although they are not specialists, it would not be someone less qualified than your own GP.
> 
> xx


Thank you so much for doing that  I am good at gabbering away so should be able to do it in 15 mins lol x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,  I have underactive  thyroid  diagnosed by my gp because  I went having not got pregnant.  They were happy to refer for fertility  treatment  but said that they would  not do so until thyroid  was under control.  Not sure what my  level was at the time but they consider  normal to be up to about 4.5.

Went under control got referred for funded treatment  ehich gave is our  daughter.    

We are now having treatment  privately at a different clinic and  when they tested my thyroid  before  starting  (left it too late for GP to go in time the figure was 4.6 and they wouldn't  treat me.  They wrote to my gp saying they has advised me to increase my thyroxine  and be tested in 6 weeks as ideally  they wanted tsh between 1 and 2.5 before starting treatmrnt.  We had problems  with getting the level right as it fluctuated with the changes of dose between  4.6 to 0.25, 0.29, 4.2 then eventually  1.1, which clinic was happy with.  

You refer to the cost of sperm and cloud so not sure if you are at a private  clinic or not.  If so might be worth asking them to write to your  gp. 

Good luck.


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Talkingfrog said:


> Hi, I have underactive thyroid diagnosed by my gp because I went having not got pregnant. They were happy to refer for fertility treatment but said that they would not do so until thyroid was under control. Not sure what my level was at the time but they consider normal to be up to about 4.5.
> 
> Went under control got referred for funded treatment ehich gave is our daughter.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply  On the NHS here the top range for TSH is 5.5 and mines 5.8 but have been told they won't treat till it hits 10!!! I am funding donor sperm from myself as can't afford the private route so buying from Cryos Sperm bank.

I was wondering if I paid for a private endo appointment and they said I needed treatment could they write to my GP and say I needed medication so I didn't have to buy it privately?


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Alittlenervous  -  I am not sure how much it would be for an appt or what they would do as I have not seen one.  I would  assume they would write to your gp if you needed medication on a permanent  basis. 

Don't  know how much it costs to by privately if you can get a prescription.  

Maybe the labs used in your area use a different  test  which would mean the figures as to what is normal would  differ.  I sm sure I have heard before  you  have to compare results from the same labs as different places used slightly different  tests with slightly  differing outcomes  as to what is normal.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

We are having treatment abroad in the Czech Republic as my Husband already has a son from his first marriage so we are not entitled to any free treatment on the NHS.

I have pcos so not ovulating (your day 21 progesterone blood result has to be 30 or above to confirm ovulation), we were quoted 6.5K for IVF here in the UK so decided to start looking aboard for cheaper options and found Reprofit in the Czech Repblic. 

I sent over all my tests I had had done on the nhs and my Reprofit Dr emailed me asking for Thyroid to be checked as the NHS hadn't done it (which they should of) I couldn't be bothered to wait around so in January I paid for a private TSH blood test and it came back at 11.8. 

My Reprofit Dr advised me to go to my GP and get re tested and ask for levothyroxine. I did some research and took the NICE guidelines with me to my appointment. After being on levothyroxine for a few months it was retested and it had come down to 5.8 but my GP urged us to put back our FET because they said your TSH thyroid level has to be under 2.5 to conceive or I will miscarry. I've lost a lot of weight and my Levothyroxine has been upped and my level 4 weeks ago was 1.1. 

The GP wants it to be under 1 so re tested it yesterday along with the thyroid antibody test and I'm just waiting for the results.

You are definitely being mugged off, don't waste any money on fertility treatments until you get your thyroid down to under 2.5

xx


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

The NHS is terrible for hypothyroidism and ttc. You must get it under 2.5 before having any intervention, otherwise treatment is less likely to work and you're more likely to miscarry. I was diagnosed hypothyroid after my first miscarriage with a TSH of 9 and my GP put me straight on thyroxine and referred to an endocrinologist. They've both been great, but I've heard so many stories of people being ignored. Have you taken the nice guidelines to your GP? Could you see another GP in the practice?


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

So I had another TSH test via the NHS and the results have comeback with a TSH of 3.6 so it's gone down alone somehow and even more less likely to get any help from the GP.    I just hope I can conceive without it being under 2.5 and that everything turns out ok as I really am alone as can't afford private help


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Ask your GP for a referral to an NHS Endocrine DR and then go from there. That's what I have done, just waiting for the appointment to come through. 

xx


----------

